# Pre-Incan metallurgy



## j d worthington (Apr 22, 2007)

Pre-Incan Metallurgy Discovered - Yahoo! News

Title: "Pre-Incan Metallurgy Discovered", from LiveScience, by Charles Q. Choi, datelined Thurs., Apr. 19, 2007.



> Metals found in lake mud in the central Peruvian Andes have revealed the first evidence for pre-Colonial metalsmithing there.
> 
> These findings illustrate a way that archaeologists can recreate the past even when looters have destroyed the valuable artifacts that would ordinarily be relied upon to reveal historical secrets. For instance, the new research hints at a tax imposed on local villages by ancient Inca rulers to force a switch from production of copper to silver.
> 
> ...


 
There is a lot more to the story, of course. I just love these things where we not only advance our knowledge, but end up devising new models of older civilizations.....


----------



## Talysia (Apr 22, 2007)

I know what you mean, JD.  Even though it's already happened, our perception of what history was just keeps on changing.


----------

